# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  موظف أرامكو

## علي pt

عذرا لموظفي أرامكو ...

كما وصلني بالايميل ....


مرة من المرات ذهب رجل عند طبيب بيطري وقال له لقد أخذت إجازة كي أتعالج عندك.
الدكتور: أنا أظن انك أخطأت العنوان و لازم تروح للعيادة المقابلة
الرجل : لا أنا جاي لك
الدكتور: انا طبيب بيطري يعني بالعربي بعالج حيوانات
الرجل : انا عارف و ابغاك انت تعالجني
الدكتور: انا ما أقدر لأنك تتكلم مثلي و تفكر مثلي مما يعني انك انسان مش حيوان!!!
الرجل : انا عارف اني انسان مثلك ولكن المشكلة
اني اصح الصبح زي الحصان
و أروح للعمل مثل الغزال
و اشتغل طول اليوم مثل الحمار
و أهز ذنبي قدام رئيسي مثل الكلب
و ألعب مع اطفالي مثل القرد
وانا مثل الارنب قدام أم العيال
الدكتور: الاخ شغال في*ارامكو*
الرجل : أي
الدكتور: تعال تعال ماحد حيعرفلك احسن مني

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هههههههههههههه
والله مساكين يلا الله المعين
يسلمووووووو اخوي علي
موفق لكل خير

----------


## علي pt

*شرفتم صفحتنا ..*

*لا حرمناكم ،،*

*دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههتسلم اخوي

----------


## علي pt

*الله يسلمكم .*
*تشرفنا بمروركم ،،*

----------


## حنين الأمل

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## بدر الشرقية

هه

----------


## عيني يابحر

_والله مساكين موظفين ارامكو_
_محسودين_

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين جميعا على المرور ~
لاعدمناكم ،،

----------


## أسرار الليل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مساااااااكيــــــن
مشكووور أخوووي 
يعطيك العافيهـ
تحياااتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

:deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 
 :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 
 :deh: <<<فطشتني ضحك ههه


يعطيك ألف عافيهـ على الفرفشهـ الفلهـ

تحياتـــــــــ وردة ــــــــي

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صمته جرحني

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا لاعدمناكم 

تحياتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله المعين*
*يسلمو*
*تحياتي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

لربما قديما كان يصح القول عن العمل السهل (مايبغا له موظف ارامكو)

لكن الان فقد اختلف الوضع تماما وهذا ما اراه يوميا

فانا اعرف جيدا ان موظفين ارامكو لايعملون بل العمل كله على عاتق الشركات المتعاقدة

وهم يتمتعون ببراد التكييف وشرب الشاي (طبعا مو بشهر رمضان)

ولعب السولتير

هههه

شكرا على النكتة اخي علي

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين جميعا على المرور الرائع ~
لاعدمناكم ..
ودمتم بود ..

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مساااااااااااااااااكين 
الله يعينهم 
يسلمووووووووو خوي

----------


## looovely

*      ههههههههههههه واعليا كــسرو خاطري*
*        يسلموووووووو خيو ع النكته*
*      دمت بحفظ الرحمن,,looovely*

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ههههههههههه
بصراحة مساكين
يسلمو على الطرح الحلو
تحياتي...

----------


## وريد الورود

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو ع الموضوع يا علاوي

تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين جميعا على المرور الحلو ~

دووووم هالضحكة

----------

